# over de taal leren/over leren de taal



## Tazzler

Hallo,

Welke woordvolgorde gebruik ik?

Hebt u boeken over de taal leren?
Hebt u boeken over leren de taal?

Dank jullie.


----------



## jazyk

Do you mean _Heeft/Hebt u de taal met boeken geleerd? (Did you learn the language with books?)_


----------



## elroy

I think Tazzler means "Do you have books about learning the language?".

If that's the case, then the second sentence is definitely wrong.  The first one might be correct, but I don't think it is.  I would say "Hebt u boeken over het leren van de taal?".


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Tazzler said:


> Welke woordvolgorde gebruik ik?
> 
> Hebt u boeken over de taal leren?
> Hebt u boeken over leren de taal?





elroy said:


> "Do you have books about learning the language?".
> If that's the case, then the second sentence is definitely wrong.  The first one might be correct, but I don't think it is.  I would say "Hebt u boeken over het leren van de taal?".


That's how I understood the sentence too. But then, Tazzler, you are talking about a very theroretical book which deals with how to study a particular language and _not_ than a language course? Something like "How to learn a foreign language" (see e.g. here), but then specifically for one particular language.

Could you give some context, please.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Thyrr

Tazzler said:


> Welke woordvolgorde gebruik ik?
> 
> Hebt u boeken over de taal leren?
> Hebt u boeken over leren de taal?


You might say:
Hebt u boeken om de taal te leren?
Hebt u boeken over het leren van de taal?

But if you add context it's easier to tell you which one you should want to use.


----------



## Tazzler

Allow me to change the sentence. 

(Je bent in een boekwinkel. Je vraagt een werknemer als er boeken over een bepaald onderwerp zijn.)

_Hebt u boeken over een volgelhuis maken?_
_Hebt u boeken over maken een volgelhuis?_

(Yes, a birdhouse is random, but I couldn't think of anything else.)

Ik me vraag af als het werkwoord dezelfde plaats (het werkwoord in de tweede positie in een voorzetseluitdrukking) bezet. Ik hoop dat ik duidelijk ben. De woordvolgorde van het Nederlands is moeilijk.


----------



## HKK

De woordvolgorde is juist in de eerste zin: "Hebt u boeken over een vogelhuis maken?".

Still, it's kind of a strange sentence to my ears, just like the one about learning a language... I am aware that calling a sentence strange is not the most helpful advice, but I guess it's one of the things a language learner has to cope with  I think I'd use one of these instead:
"Hebt u boeken over het maken van een vogelhuis?"
"Hebt u boeken die uitleggen hoe ik een vogelhuis kan maken?"
"Hebt u boeken over hoe je een vogelhuis maakt?"

Or maybe:
"Hebt u een doe-het-zelfboek over vogelhuisjes?"
"Do you have a do-it-yourself book about birdhouses?"


----------



## MaxJ

I agree with HKK's answers, but I think "Hebt/heeft u boeken over het maken van een vogelhuis?" will suit the best.


En een kleine aanvulling, in de zin "Je vraagt een werknemer als er boeken over een bepaald onderwerp zijn" hoort er niet "als" the staan maar "of", "if" wordt hier dus niet naar "als" vertaald.


----------



## Joannes

Dag allemaal, gelukkig nieuwjaar!

The first word order is correct, but you would use the plural, because it's not very specific. (When you do have a very specific object, you would probably use the construction elroy proposed: *Hebt u boeken over het V van Obj?*)

So, correct:
1a *Hebt u boeken over huizen bouwen?*

Wrong:
1b **Hebt u boeken over bouwen een huis?*
1c **Hebt u boeken over bouwen huizen?*
1d **Hebt u boeken over een huis bouwen?*

Sometimes you can use it in singular, if you analyse the verb as a compound, like *paardrijden* or *doodschieten*. So you could say *taal leren*, or *taart bakken*. All of these are correct, but the a versions would be more common.
2a *Hebt u boeken over taal leren?*
2b *Hebt u boeken over talen leren?*
3a *Hebt u boeken over taart bakken?*
3b *Hebt u boeken over taarten bakken?*

Hope this helps.


----------

